# New Motorhome



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

After 6 years of mixed enjoyment of our Swift Suntor 590PR, we decided last summer to trade it in for something new. The Swift had been back to the Swift factory twice for damp repairs to the floor and roof and we had lost confidence in it. 

We looked around at various models for several months before coming across an Autotrail. Because of all the damp problems we had experienced, we were very wary of build quality and were quite disappointed at the flimsy way that a number of manufacturers models were put together. 

Earlier in the year, we were touring in the north east and realised that the Autotrail factory was at Grimsby near to where we would be, so I emailed them (tongue in cheek) and asked if we could have a look around the factory. 

The Southern Region Account Manager for Autotrail replied and agreed. We spent over an hour looking around the factory seeing production from bare chassis cab to finished product and were very impressed with not only the quality of the materials used, but also the pride in their workmanship that the factory workers had. 

We came home feeling very reassured that not only the quality was what we were looking for but also the Apache 634 provided the layout we wanted. 

Our nearest Autotrail dealer was Premier Motorhomes in Birdham near Chichester, and we went to see them to discuss possible deals. They could not have been more helpful, and are highly recommended. 

We decided in the end to wait for the new Euro 5 cab rather than order one of the last Euro 4 models and I am very glad we did. The specification has improved over the last years models for a very small increase in price, and also perhaps more importantly to us, there is now a 10 year damp warranty included. 

We had our first trip out in it last weekend and it has completely lived up to expectations. We are delighted with it. 

Happy Motorhoming!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Charisma,
Very relieved to hear that you really like your Apache 634 - we have one on order!
Bill


----------

